

Glass Artwork - salmanyousaf
http://www.kitaro10.com/artwork/30-stunning-pics-of-glass-artwork/

======
bkudria
A lot of these pieces are by Dale Chihuly, who does gorgeous work:
<http://www.chihuly.com/> and <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chihuly>

